# Dandelions



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Most of my neighbors now let the dandelions grow in their yards and have stopped spraying their yards with weed killer and/or digging them up. I have a few of them convinced to stop using pesticides on their lawns as well...


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, a bumper crop this year. I love them, my wife despises them... I may need to requeen (here at home)! ;-) She digs them up and sprays them.... :-(


----------



## jrtrapper (May 2, 2008)

Hey man that sure [edit by mod] doesn't look like Florida?


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Time to make some dandelion wine!

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/dandelio.asp
http://www.texascooking.com/recipes/dandelionwine.htm


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

kenpkr said:


> Time to make some dandelion wine![/URL]


I've got a friend with some dandelion mead going. Pretty yellow color.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

jrtrapper said:


> Hey man that sure [edit by mod] doesn't look like Florida?


 The bees and I have had enough of Floridas summer. Were in Wisconsin .


----------

